# Question for the Western Soda collectors



## bottlekid76 (Aug 12, 2012)

Hi all,

 I'm not sure if this has been covered here but i'd like to hear some thoughts on a couple of the top western sodas. I have a couple examples in mind but you may be able to add more.

 First off, let's start with the cobalt Martin Rancich & Deluchi. Embossed MR&D and reported to be circa 1863-1864 which is interesting for an iron pontiled soda. Sacramento provenance.

 A photo of the bottle:







 This example sold in 2004 for $17,500 through ABA, and reported that another example was sold in 2011 for 23k. I think i've read where there are 3 known examples. Also that pieces have been found in green but no known whole bottle has been found. 

 The second bottle that I wanted to ask about is the cobalt mugbased W&B Shasta. I believe one of our members here owns an example. Circa 1853-57. The one shown here with the closure sold through ABA in 2010 for $14,000. Open bubble on the shoulder and a Grade 9 from them. Shasta was around 6 miles west of Redding, Ca.

 A photo of the bottle:






 I'd love to know your thoughts and any more information on these bottles...

 ~Tim


----------



## westernbittersnut (Aug 12, 2012)

You need to go to the Western Bitters News blogsite and search Martin, Rancich & Deluchi, we posted information on this soda and company there.


----------



## bottlekid76 (Aug 12, 2012)

Thanks Warren, i'll check that out.

 ~Tim


----------



## coolbottles (Aug 12, 2012)

this lineup would look good in my window. (from california)( blob top)  NEYMAN & DRAKE MOK HILL union glass works philad.a --- R&H COLOMBIA CAL.---  FOUNTAIN & TALLMAN CALFa  bridgeton  n. j. --- MERRIAM,S --- (hutch) PAUL JEENICKE san jose (in amber) --- PEARSON BROS BODIE .---  (blob top)(from nevada) W.S. WRIGHT --- (blob top)(from arizona) UNION SODA WORKS---  (hutch in amber) UNION SODA WORKS B&B.    four of the above bottles will be sold in two different auction,s this month.


----------

